# GOODWOOD Jan 21st Meet - UPDATED



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi All,

Not been on here for a while as I've been playing with the BMW guys but now I've got my new TT RS, I thought I'd see who'd be up for a Christmas meet over at Goodwood one Sunday morning or a day between Christmas and New Years?


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Count me in. Only days I can't do is 28th and 29th.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Well that's two of us . . . we have the start of a meet . . . . although the forum feels quieter than it used to be.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Good on you to try and get things going 8)

28th has become a possibility for me 

Might be three of us then


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

sussexbythesea said:


> Good on you to try and get things going 8)
> 
> 28th has become a possibility for me
> 
> Might be three of us then


Ok, I'll call Goodwood to ensure they're open on the 28th and then stick it up on the Facebook group for TTs.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Not on face ache :roll: what day are you looking at now


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

28th is still the plan


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Ok but cam69 said that was no good for him and I think sussexbythesea said he can't do it. Who is going :?


----------



## Marc4242 (Dec 21, 2017)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Ok but cam69 said that was no good for him and I think sussexbythesea said he can't do it. Who is going :?


I don't have a TT yet, but I'm local and quite often down at Goodwood, perhaps I could join you in my Elise when you've all firmed up on the date. I'd like to start getting to know the marque (ie peering at your bits).


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Sure thing


----------



## Marc4242 (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks Rusty racer.

This thread has gone quiet I can see you're all in food drink and family mode still rather than petrol heading.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Marc4242 said:


> Thanks Rusty racer.
> 
> This thread has gone quiet I can see you're all in food drink and family mode still rather than petrol heading.


Just not many responses.

Shall we do the 29th or 30th?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Did this happen?

I went to the A8/S8/AOC xmas meet today, so hoping this hasn't!

J
Cx


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Lollypop86 said:


> Did this happen?
> 
> I went to the A8/S8/AOC xmas meet today, so hoping this hasn't!
> 
> ...


Not many replied but think we should still do one. What about Sunday 21st January?


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Good idea. 21st works for me


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

OK great 21st looks good to all - I'll post it up on FB as well.

Hopefully we can get a good turn out for the first one of the year.


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sounds good to me I need to get the old girl out for a blast.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Will pop along but can only make the first hour or so.


----------



## ChritianTTS (Mar 4, 2014)

Gutted...I'm in London that day so won't be able to join you. Hopefully you get a good turn out and another meet will be arranged


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

There's a few signed up on Facebook so should get a few, so hopefully we can get back to the numbers we used to get.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

See you there


----------



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

I should be able to make this


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Going so far

Blue Magic
Jockinthebox
Rustty_Racer
Cam69
Morbs320i

Hopefully . . . .
Sussexbythesea
Lollipop
about 6 from Facebook

So far looks like 13 with two weeks to go - fingers crossed will be a good meet.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Where is it on facebook?

I'm just wondering if I can bring Sax, but she might get bored (my dog)

J
xx


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Lollypop86 said:


> Where is it on facebook?
> 
> I'm just wondering if I can bring Sax, but she might get bored (my dog)
> 
> ...


UK TT owners
RS3 TT RS owners forum

xx


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

Count us in for 21st


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Looking good, there's six or seven from FB plus us lot so with drop outs I think we'll have a good turnout.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Whats on at goodwood on the 21st?


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

9.00 meet/eat/chat all things TT


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll be there, just without my dog and I'll need to leave at about 10.30 to pick up shopping lol

Car will be filthy too lol

J
Xx


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi
Unfortunately I picked up a puncture when i went to fill the car up today. I don't think it would be wise to drive down that far on a spacesaver so I will have to leave this one.
Sue.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Lollypop86 said:


> I'll be there, just without my dog and I'll need to leave at about 10.30 to pick up shopping lol
> 
> Car will be filthy too lol
> 
> ...


Think most of us will have dirty cars tomorrow. If it was a summer meet, I'm sure we'd all be gleaming.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks to all that turned up today, was great to see you all again.

Let's find a date for next month and do it again (hopefully with better weather)


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

BlueMagic said:


> Thanks to all that turned up today, was great to see you all again.
> 
> Let's find a date for next month and do it again (hopefully with better weather)


Was great to meet you folk too. I look forward to next time.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep enjoyed the meet, something to build on with better weather


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

first Goodwood meet I've missed, unfortunately time got the better of me as I had to get everything ready for my daughters 5th birthday party with 30 odd kids going!

Over the last few weeks I've been getting the TT ready to be my daily driver as company car goes back on the 9th 'March, lots in the news about Sainsburys at the moment so you can gather whats happened,, I'm looking at it as exciting new times ahead.

Anyway after a good blast recently round bedford I've now changed my rear shocks (easy enough job) and with them off the car shows how to totally knackered they were!
Next up will be new brake pads, the fronts were new with new OEM discs but after a few hard laps the smoke coming from them was something else! Really thought at one point the car was going it in flames!

I've now bought brembo just need to fit them.

Also noticed one door speaker is blown so an upgrade needed there, ,,, having plenty of time off at the moment isn't helping with finances as I'm looking on ebay a lot!!

Anyway hope you all had a good time, I will make the next one.

Cheers Andy


----------

